
Show HN: NewsYC, a hacker news client - ericlewis
Hey HN, I just wanted to share an invite link for something I’ve been working on for some time: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;testflight.apple.com&#x2F;join&#x2F;MfbB9B7k" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;testflight.apple.com&#x2F;join&#x2F;MfbB9B7k</a><p>It’s a full featured hacker news client for iOS.
======
ericlewis
OP here, feel free to ask any questions. Feedback is appreciated. Some of the
features include dark mode, login to comment, fave, share links, etc. You can
use it on iPad or iPhone. Collapsible comments, browse users, etc.

